# Q7 Air Suspension - Worth it or not?



## torsen (Mar 15, 2006)

Thinking of ordering a 2010 Q7 TDI, but would like to hear opinions on the air suspension option. 
Is it worth it? Or is it a potential reliability nightmare. Just wondering what others have experienced.
Thanks!


----------



## vtmikev (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a 2004 Touareg and I would still get it in my next vehicle, no problem in 97K miles.
Gret in high snow and also towing snowmobile trailer or placing a boat in water


----------

